# Jumping Spider



## cdryden (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 25, 2016)

What lens did you use?


----------



## cdryden (Mar 26, 2016)

I used a Tamron 90mm on a canon 70D. There is about a 15% crop on these pictures.


----------



## kalgra (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice, I like it! I wish the ones around my house where more interesting like this one.


----------



## cdryden (Mar 26, 2016)

kalgra said:


> Nice, I like it! I wish the ones around my house where more interesting like this one.


Are you kidding? Lol! I really liked the ones that you posted, it's what inspired me to go out and find one and try to get a decent shot of one.


----------

